
Show HN: GrabDuck-Bookmarks with full text Search - grabduck
https://grabduck.com/last
======
grabduck
Hallo

We just want to drop in to let you know about our new view of idea Bookmarks
with a full text search.

We are small team of developers and have a lot of experience with a search
engine. This experience we decided to apply in our project GrabDuck (further
GD).

The main our idea is to make the process of working with Bookmarks easy and
simply. So in GD you don’t find the folders or categories in general meaning.

Everything what you should do:

1 Send url to the GD 2 Ask GD what you need

So it would be great to hear all suggestions and feedback.

